# الأقسام التقنية > لينك تو لينك >  مهارة الحوار الجيد  (استبيان)

## الزيادنه

كثيراً ما يكون سبب اختلافنا مع الناس من حولنا هو خطأ أو عدم استخدام بعض مهارات الحوار, تعد مهارة الحوار من المهارات الهامه في التواصل الفكر والثقافي والاجتماعي والاقتصادي , إن الحوار مهارة تكتسب مهما كبر العمر أو تصلبت الأفكار أو ساءت الظروف.. فقط عندما تحضر الإرادة ونقرر أن نعيد الحوار الجميل إلى بيوتنا سيعود، فقط نحتاج معه إلى تدريب وصبر ويصبح شيئاً من مهارات الحياة التلقائية. 

الرجاء الدخول الى هذا الرابط حتى تقوم بالاستبيان 



http://edutrapedia.illaf.net/arabic/survey54.thtml

الرجاء من كل من يدخل الاستبيان يكتب هنا النتيجه  او يكتب تعليقه على الاستبيان

----------


## محمد يحيى الرفاعي

وانا باعتقادي يا اخي انه الاحتكاك بالكبار والمثقفين بكتسب الواحد مهارات الحوار وادب الحوار النقاش المفيد

----------


## طوق الياسمين

أنت محاور بارع، ومقنع من الطراز الأول، تحترم الآخر ولا تسعى للانتصار عليه، محاورك يخرج وإن كان مخالفاً لك بأقل المشاعر السلبية .. اصقل مهاراتك واسع إلى استمرارية القدرة على الإقناع عندك.

هاي نتيجيتي

----------

